# this is how we started kidding season this year



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hershey and her triplets


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Pretty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Wow, congratulations, they're so beautiful


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

I appreciate all of the responses, but since those triplets, we have had and additional 14 more, so we have been very busy and extremely blessed. The buck that I didn't think would be worth keeping has turned out to be a really good breeding buck that throws consistent babies, a lot of them have the same markings. I will try to get more pictures posted


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

Peach and her triplets


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congrats! Take a break.


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

Peach and her Triplets


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks but no rest for the weary..lol we still have about 6 more to go.. and the a few later.. and some first timers later.. but I think we are on the down hill slide.. lol


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

Pearl and her Twins


----------



## dzt66 (Apr 9, 2018)

So cute! So many babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on such a successful season! Hope you are almost done! You can rest...when they are weaned a sold! lol


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

I appreciate all of the replies, and kind words, I hope that everyone else's birthing season is going greater than expected, and easier than planned. I know we all expect alot of sleepless nights, and when we walk into the barn with mom and babies all up and nursing that is a total relief. Then we can begin the birthing protocol per your individual farm. God Bless and Happy Shepherding.

Travis


----------



## tdfitz86 (Feb 1, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations on such a successful season! Hope you are almost done! You can rest...when they are weaned a sold! lol


Only about 5 more to go, but they are late catcher's, so we are pretty much done...now just to wean all of the ones born.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

